# Pancreatic cysts ?



## Orchid (Oct 31, 2012)

Pancreatic cysts , anyone ? As if my list was not long enough I can now add this to my list of illnesses , ailments & health issues. I went for a complete abdominal ultrasound for other issues and besides more things they found this also. Been reading online at sites like www.mayoclinic.com/


----------



## moore2me (Nov 6, 2012)

Orchid said:


> Pancreatic cysts , anyone ? As if my list was not long enough I can now add this to my list of illnesses , ailments & health issues. I went for a complete abdominal ultrasound for other issues and besides more things they found this also. Been reading online at sites like www.mayoclinic.com/



Dear Orchid,

You are right - you certainly have your share and more of health issues. Also, I have found that the more I hang around doctors and hospitals, the more they find wrong with me and the more stuff I can catch from them. :doh: 

However, kidding aside, pancreas problems are serious and pancreatic cancer is very, very serious. As I understand it, cysts in the pancreas can
be precancerous and should be removed. If they are not caught early and turn cancerous, then the disease is difficult to treat. We have lost some great people lately from pancreatic cancer including Steve Jobs & Patrick Swaze. We have had several threads on DIMS about pancreatic cancer and several DIMMERS have had family members dealing with the disease. I am including a few links to some of them.

Good luck with you treatment and keep up the good fight Sis! M2M


http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1794860&postcount=1
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1276796&postcount=1
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1110106&postcount=1


----------



## moore2me (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi Violet - Me Again,

I found a few articles from the National Library of Medicine on pancreatic issues including cysts, etc. Just some light reading and pics for you.

The first article is interesting . . . .
Article number four is only for the people with strong resolve . . . . .

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/druginfo/natural/554.html
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/000236.htm
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/imagepages/1192.htm
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/surgeryvideos.html
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/druginfo/meds/a605008.html


----------

